# My file system gets corrupted easily in FreeBSD



## consigliere (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello,

Unfortunately we currently have a data center provider which suffer power outages regularly. We realize that the first solution is to switch to a better data center that has no such problems. We are looking at options but at this point we have to solve it before we move to another place.

We have Fedora v14 with ext3. Also we have FreeBSD v8.1 with UFS. The point is that when there are blackouts the only server that has problems is the FreeBSD v8.1. In large percentage I have to boot into single user mode and run fsck to repair the file system. This does not happen with Fedora servers.

Questions

* Why FreeBSD v8.1 with UFS is easily corrupted? In a power outage is certain to fail to boot the file system, this does not happen with Fedora v9 or v14 with ext3.
* Is there something misconfigured on the FreeBSD server that we have?
* Is there any way to prevent this from happening? maybe using FreeBSD v9 with ZFS or UFS Journaled?

Conclusion

When booting I've chosen single user mode and executed "fsck -y" to fix the issue. Is this the right way or exists another one?

One guy recommend me to put the following code in rc.conf to solve the issue.


```
fsck_y_enable="YES"
background_fsck="NO"
```

Is the code above solve the problem?

Regards,
Gerardo


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 10, 2012)

```
fsck_y_enable="NO"      # Set to YES to do fsck -y if the initial preen fails.
```

This is from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.  Setting this to "YES" in /etc/rc.conf will run fsck without requiring user input.  This will allow the system to boot back up after the fsck runs.  Enabling journaling will speed up the fscks.

ZFS is definitely worth looking into.  I won't repeat all the information posted in the forums about it.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 11, 2012)

Can the title of this thread be changed? It's blatant inaccurate and ignorant FUD.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2012)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> Can the title of this thread be changed? It's blatant inaccurate and ignorant FUD.


Better now?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2012)

If you can't change data centers easily (who can?) I would at the very least invest in a small UPS. It doesn't need to be big, just enough juice to safely power down the machine.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 11, 2012)

You need to change DC and also upgrade your FreeBSD to 8.3-RELEASE because your version is approaching the EOL.

As far as Fedora is concerned, you might not notice now any problems with the FS but after a couple of more power failures you might reach to a heavy corrupted file system.


----------



## consigliere (Jul 11, 2012)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> Can the title of this thread be changed? It's blatant inaccurate and ignorant FUD.



:stud


----------



## consigliere (Jul 11, 2012)

jrm said:
			
		

> ```
> fsck_y_enable="NO"      # Set to YES to do fsck -y if the initial preen fails.
> ```
> 
> ...



Referring to "Enabling journaling will speed up..."  Can I change my current File System or this option is only available on fresh installations?


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes, with tunefs(8).

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/geom-gjournal.html


----------

